# Prestashop 1.7 CMS on a FreeBSD (errors and other issues)



## proton1234 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi,  would like to create a thread about this CMS and to be connected here with people that running Prestashop CMS on a FreeBSD for experience exchange etc.

This CMS is pretty buggy so alot of questions arise during the installation, updates and everyday use.

This CMS requires to run a kind of a FAMP stack and not every config would suit its needs.

P.S. If I selected a wrong section for this thread forum admins please move it to correct one.


----------



## proton1234 (Nov 30, 2019)

There was a recent upgrade of the CMS to ver 1.7.6.2. Local Apache 2.41 webserver configured using mod_proxy_fcgi. On earlier versions of PS 1.7 everything was just fine and stable. But on a fresh install of 1.7.6.2 to the same server sometimes I got white screen of death (WSOD) and unable to find the cause. Maybe someone could help me to troubleshoot the issue?

httpd.conf contains

```
<FilesMatch \.php$>
        SetHandler proxy:fcgi://127.0.0.1:9000
</FilesMatch>
```

Chown www/www Chmod 755/644

Sometimes click endup with WSOD sometimes with Fatal error in browser.

```
Compile Error: require(): Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/apache24/data/var/cache/dev/Container49j2qtk/getRouting_LoaderService.php' (include_path='/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear_exception:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/console_getopt:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear-core-minimal/src:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/archive_tar:.:/usr/local/share/pear')
```

At the same time in the httpd.log

```
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.813993 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2325): AH00942: FCGI: has acquired connection for (*)
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.814000 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2379): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH00944: connecting fcgi://127.0.0.1:9000/usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php to 127.0.0.1:9000, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.814015 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2588): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH00947: connected /usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php to 127.0.0.1:9000, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.814141 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(3054): AH02824: FCGI: connection established with 127.0.0.1:9000 (*)
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.814243 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of Require all granted: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:43.814256 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of <RequireAny>: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.212713 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2340): AH00943: FCGI: has released connection for (*)
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228391 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of Require all granted: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228412 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of <RequireAny>: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228461 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_proxy.c(1247): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01143: Running scheme fcgi handler (attempt 0), referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228470 2019] [proxy_fcgi:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_proxy_fcgi.c(1019): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01076: url: fcgi://127.0.0.1:9000/usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php proxyname: (null) proxyport: 0, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228477 2019] [proxy_fcgi:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_proxy_fcgi.c(1028): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01078: serving URL fcgi://127.0.0.1:9000/usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228485 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2325): AH00942: FCGI: has acquired connection for (*)
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228492 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2379): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH00944: connecting fcgi://127.0.0.1:9000/usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php to 127.0.0.1:9000, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228507 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2588): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH00947: connected /usr/local/www/apache24/data/admin733imtswo/index.php to 127.0.0.1:9000, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228599 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(3054): AH02824: FCGI: connection established with 127.0.0.1:9000 (*)
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228675 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of Require all granted: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.228686 2019] [authz_core:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] mod_authz_core.c(817): [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01626: authorization result of <RequireAny>: granted, referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.952975 2019] [proxy_fcgi:error] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] [client 192.168.2.249:50863] AH01071: Got error 'PHP message: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/apache24/data/var/cache/dev/Container49j2qtk/getRouting_LoaderService.php' (include_path='/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear_exception:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/console_getopt:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear-core-minimal/src:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/archive_tar:.:/usr/local/share/pear') in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/var/cache/dev/Container49j2qtk/appDevDebugProjectContainer.php on line 1707\nPHP message: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/usr/local/www/apache24/data/var/cache/dev/Container49j2qtk/getTwig_Controller_ExceptionService.php' (include_path='/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear_exception:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/console_getopt:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/pear-core-minimal/src:/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vendor/pear/archive_tar:.:/usr/local/share/pear') in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/var/cache/dev/Container49j2qtk/appDevDebugProjectContainer.php on line 1707\n', referer: http://192.168.2.246/admin733imtswo/index.php/configure/advanced/performance/?_token=diXtKqFWVFINv20U-wr1Ejh9PSzYa0-JSHCV5u1ZfFk
[Sun Dec 01 02:39:44.956723 2019] [proxy:debug] [pid 4858:tid 34382047232] proxy_util.c(2340): AH00943: FCGI: has released connection for (*)
```


----------

